# [Update - DD's baby born April 12, 2013 - 2 lb.]



## pjrose (Apr 10, 2013)

DD went into the hospital last night with chest pains, her BP kept getting higher and higher and there were other signs of preeclampsia so they helicoptered her to another hospital with a NICU.  

Now she's in Labor & Delivery hooked up to all kinds of stuff...stable for now, but most likely going to have a preemie.  

Baby's due July 1, wedding's scheduled for May 11; she wants to get married before the baby comes so it looks like everything's going to be sped up.  

My only prior knowledge of preeclampsia was from Downton Abbey.  Scary, but I guess not as scary as it was 90 years ago.  

Prayers, hugs, virtual chocolate, etc from my TUG buddies will all be appreciated


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2013)

OH, NO! She has been in our thoughts, wishes, virtual- and real- chocolate list from here for months. She continues there. All the best for both of them.

Jim


----------



## Patri (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh PJ! Prayers for a delay as long as possible so the baby can grow. You have certainly been through the mill. Maybe they can just get married by a JP and still have the ceremony on May 11. Everything is so dependent now.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Apr 10, 2013)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way from Milwaukee too!


----------



## heathpack (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh man!  Wishing you all the best.  What a roller coaster of emotions you all must be on?!

Thoughts are with you!

H


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 10, 2013)

This is the new age battle of Mother Nature vs Modern Medicine ...

Thoughts and Prayers are with both DD and her baby ... guess that is old school method to help out the new age sciences.


----------



## geekette (Apr 10, 2013)

sending plenty of positive energy.  And chocolate.


----------



## wackymother (Apr 10, 2013)

Oh, no! Sending good thoughts to you and all of yours. Hope everything settles down.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 10, 2013)

Just met with one of the Perinatologists who deals with the high risk pregnancies here.  He said he'd be happy if she makes it another 1-2 weeks. 

I wouldn't ever have wanted her to have complications but there's always a silver lining; in this case our insurance does not cover routine pregnancy for dependent daughters, but does if there are complications.  

So much for all our plans for the wedding, her next term's classes that start in 2 weeks, etc.  As long as they're both healthy, that's all that matters!


----------



## post-it (Apr 10, 2013)

Many prayers coming your way!


----------



## Karen G (Apr 10, 2013)

Praying that all goes well for everyone involved.


----------



## presley (Apr 10, 2013)

She is in my thoughts and prayers, as are you.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 10, 2013)

Keep us posted, PJ. At least (or maybe at best), you're not a grandma yet!  

Jim


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 10, 2013)

Thoughts & prayers coming your way! I hope both mom & baby are healthy. It sounds like she is in a good facility and getting great care.

I'm sure it's a scary, but exciting time for your family. You'll have sweet grandbaby (boy or girl?) soon! Please keep us posted on the developments.


----------



## andy25g (Apr 10, 2013)

Sending positive energy, I know exactly what parents are going through. My daughter was born at 29 1/2 weeks. I hope you end up as lucky as wife and I. Our daughter is perfectly healthy without any complications. She was in NICU for 5 weeks


----------



## pjrose (Apr 10, 2013)

andy25g said:


> Sending positive energy, I know exactly what parents are going through. My daughter was born at 29 1/2 weeks. I hope you end up as lucky as wife and I. Our daughter is perfectly healthy without any complications. She was in NICU for 5 weeks



Thanks for posting; it certainly helps!


----------



## Gracey (Apr 10, 2013)

Prayers and good wishes going out to your family, especially for that little grandchild ♥


----------



## eal (Apr 10, 2013)

All the best wishes for you, your daughter and fiance, and that gradbaby of yours!


----------



## Zac495 (Apr 10, 2013)

Sending lots of love and prayers for that healthy baby!!!


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 10, 2013)

Prayers and good wishes for all of you, {{{PJ}}}


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 11, 2013)

Sending hugs with a basket of chocolates.  
Best wishes through all of this, PJ.


----------



## Dori (Apr 11, 2013)

Sending thoughts and prayers your way. Cyber-chocolates and hugs are coming too. Today's doctors can perform wonders and preemies have such a good chance. You'll soon get to hold your new grandbaby, even if he/she decides to arrive a little early.

Dori


----------



## pjrose (Apr 11, 2013)

Thanks for hugs, prayers, etc, and I've been enjoying the cyber-chocolate, yum yum 

So far DD is hanging on to the baby, but the staff don't seem to think it'll be for long.   Expecting a 2 pound baby at any time, DD and DSIL had a quickie private hospital wedding yesterday, as they really wanted to be married before the baby comes.  It was very sweet, DD in her hospital gown with a row of about six hospital bracelets going up her arm (her, baby, various allergies, etc), and DSIL in his jeans and comfy t-shirt.  Fortunately they had already gotten the license and rings.  

We'll still have another wedding (celebration? commitment? renewal?) as planned in May, with them in more customary wedding attire, lots of people, bridesmaids, flowers, cake, and all the trimmings. 

So, now I'm a Mother-In-Law and soon will be a Grandmother.  What a whirlwind!


----------



## presley (Apr 11, 2013)

pjrose said:


> So, now I'm a Mother-In-Law and soon will be a Grandmother.  What a whirlwind!



Yay!  Congrats to them.  Here's hoping that the remainder of the pregnancy goes well for mom and baby.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 11, 2013)

PJ - I am sure DD stress level went down after her wedding. Everyone has their quirks and with  pregenacy hormones, this getting married before the baby came becomes an issue with its own life.

Keep thinking dark chocolate ...


----------



## laurac260 (Apr 11, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> PJ - I am sure DD stress level went down after her wedding. Everyone has their quirks and with  pregenacy hormones, this getting married before the baby came becomes an issue with its own life.
> 
> Keep thinking dark chocolate ...



I think there just might be something TO this.  Hang in there... wishing all the best !


----------



## Patri (Apr 11, 2013)

Now the May ceremony should be even more cause for celebration.


----------



## pwrshift (Apr 11, 2013)

Best wishes at such an exciting time for you all.  Hope everything works out fine.

Brian


----------



## pjrose (Apr 12, 2013)

*DD in Coronary Care Unit*

Last night her condition got really bad very quickly, BP way up, not responsive to meds for the BP, bad chest pain, trouble breathing, etc., concern about possible myocardial infarction, finally got her somewhat stable with nitroglycerine and aspirin.  Now she's in the coronary unit.  

Baby's ok, but DD's condition has been really scary and she feels like doo-doo.  We're hoping they can rule out any cardiac issues so she can go back to maternity or labor and delivery.  Heath's description of "roller coaster" is certainly accurate.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 12, 2013)

So sorry! Praying that she'll improve quickly and both she and the baby will be fine.


----------



## tlwmkw (Apr 12, 2013)

Wow!  Hard times for all of you.  Hoping and praying for good outcomes. 

With the worsening condition I would imagine she will be delivered soon.  The only cure for pre-eclampsia is delivery so if things are getting much worse then that will probably be in the near future.

tlwmkw


----------



## heathpack (Apr 12, 2013)

Oh sakes alive!  Thinking of you, nothing but good vibes coming from California!

H


----------



## Pat H (Apr 12, 2013)

Sending good thoughts your way. I know how scary it was when my twin granddaughters were born 7 weeks early. Every day the baby stays in the womb is a gift. Hoping that your daughter is doing better today.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 12, 2013)

tlwmkw said:


> . . .   The only cure for pre-eclampsia is delivery so if things are getting much worse then that will probably be in the near future.
> 
> tlwmkw



True, but her condition was so serious last night that they couldn't deliver, her system wouldn't have been able to handle it.  

If she's stable, they'll want to let the baby grow some more.  If she's unstable, delivery is risky for her.


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 12, 2013)

Are they going to do a C-Section?


----------



## presley (Apr 12, 2013)

I'm so sorry, PJ.  Make sure you take care of yourself during this time, also.


----------



## DebBrown (Apr 12, 2013)

Sending my best wishes to all of you!  There is never a dull moment in your life.   

Deb


----------



## andy25g (Apr 12, 2013)

Talk about bringing up memories, when my wife was admitted to hospital at 26weeks pregnant(water broke early) our doctor told us get ready.....the next couple months are going to be a roller coaster. 

The injections to accelerate lung development was the 1st obstacle we had complete, I  remember telling my wife just make it 48 hours(time needed for injections to work it's magic)

Once we passed that hurdle we were told if she can hang on till week 32 this would be ideal. I though how in the heck is wife gonna be able to make it another 6 weeks on bed rest at hospital. The nurse would come in every hour and put a heart monitor on my wife's belly(I still remember how great it was listening to child's heartbeat and talking to her......telling her STAY INSIDE THERE A FEW WEEKS LONGER.

Well, we didn't make it to week 32 but doctors and nurses celebrated every day our child stayed in, I especially remember once she made week 28. It was such a huge relief.

The birth was what I remember most, 3 doctors/nurse helping with c section while Abba album played in the background.

once our child was delivered, they weighed her 2 1/2 lbs, 14" long...they showed her to us(she looked a lot bigger than what I was anticipating)

This whole time right next to delivery room theres this glass wall and behind this wall there were 3 nurses congregating by this opening in the wall(basically a chute) after doctor showed us our baby they passed her through the wall and these nurses took over, I saw them cleaning her, putting drops down her mouth and who knows what else. This process took about 15 minutes then wife and I were escorted over to our child. We were told everything looked good 

Then was off to the NICU


----------



## momeason (Apr 12, 2013)

Congrats on the wedding. I am praying things go well with the birth and that the baby is healthy. Maybe DD will defy all odds and hold on for another few weeks.
Praying for a great outcome for all.

Sherry


----------



## andy25g (Apr 12, 2013)

PJ, I forgot to add....I posted my story because I remember exactly how you're feeling and if you're anything like me, all I wanted to hear and read were the positive stories and as I mentioned earlier mine was very positive

Good luck


----------



## pjrose (Apr 12, 2013)

Yes c-section.  The smart money is on days, given her condition.  

Deb, I would like some dull moments, PLEASE   Some dull moments on a white sand beach with turquoise water, shade, and a big pile of mysteries.  

Andy, your posts have been sooo helpful!  We're laughing at the Abba and wondering if she'll be able to choose music.  It is so encouraging to hear about your preemie daughter   Our grandson is estimated at 2 lbs 2 oz.  

We really need a {{HUGS}} icon.


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 12, 2013)

PJ, keeping you, your daughter and the grandbaby in our prayers. 

You could definately use a break!


----------



## elaine (Apr 12, 2013)

prayers for your DD. That she made it to 28 weeks is a very good sign.  10 years ago, when  I was in for pre-e, 28 weeks was the magic # for high percentage of good outcomes. Elaine


----------



## wackymother (Apr 12, 2013)

Good luck and good thoughts to all!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 13, 2013)

*Miniature Grandbaby!*

We have an adorable miniature grandbaby!  He weighs 2 lbs, but looks perfect.  His lungs are working - he let out a cry when he was born.  28 1/2 weeks, and will be in the NICU for several months.  

Her condition was heading downhill again, so they decided to do a c-section asap.  She was clearly better after the delivery than before - BP heading back down etc.  

I get to sleep in my very own bed tonight, then will trade off hospital time with DSIL.

I know there are likely some rough spots ahead, but I'm very optimistic


----------



## heathpack (Apr 13, 2013)

pjrose said:


> We have an adorable miniature grandbaby!  He weighs 2 lbs, but looks perfect.  His lungs are working - he let out a cry when he was born.  28 1/2 weeks, and will be in the NICU for several months.
> 
> Her condition was heading downhill again, so they decided to do a c-section asap.  She was clearly better after the delivery than before - BP heading back down etc.
> 
> ...



Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 13, 2013)

PJ, 

Thrilled to hear baby and mom are both doing well!  

Congratulations, and do get some rest to recover somewhat from your rollercoaster ride.


----------



## klpca (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations on your exciting news!


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations, Grandma. {{{HUGS}}} for you, DD, and baby boy.


----------



## Kay H (Apr 13, 2013)

PJ,
Congrats on the birth of your grandson.  Hope mom and baby do well.  You have great unforgetable times ahead of you.  I'll bet you can't wait to hold him.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 13, 2013)

pjrose said:


> We have an adorable miniature grandbaby!  He weighs 2 lbs, but looks perfect.  His lungs are working - he let out a cry when he was born.  28 1/2 weeks, and will be in the NICU for several months.
> 
> Her condition was heading downhill again, so they decided to do a c-section asap.  She was clearly better after the delivery than before - BP heading back down etc.
> 
> ...



  Congratulations ! So relieved to hear the happy news. The NICU nurses, docs and family will see baby through.

   Remember that dynamite comes in small packages, too !

  Love to Mum, Baby, Dad and you.




-


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 13, 2013)

What a week! e-ticket ride with all the trappings. 

And you got that wedding over and done with to boot. 

Congraulations, Grandma PJ!


----------



## Patri (Apr 13, 2013)

So happy to hear he arrived safely. Name? And hopes for a speedy recovery for DD.


----------



## Karen G (Apr 13, 2013)

Wonderful news! Praying that all continues to go well and praising God for this new little one.:whoopie:

Our son-in-law was a two-pound baby over 30 years ago, and he's the father of our precious first grandchild who is now 7 mos. old.


----------



## Joyce (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations!! We will be praying for the family and especially the baby.


----------



## Hophop4 (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations Grandma and to the Family.  Prayers that all will go well from here on.


----------



## Tia (Apr 13, 2013)

Prayers and best wishes for a good outcome all the way around for all!


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations and hugs and tiny hand and foot squeezes to the new mom, dad, baby, and grandma (mima, mom mom or what ever you will be called).


----------



## Pat H (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations to all of you. Nothing like being a grandma! Here's hoping for smooth sailing ahead.


----------



## andy25g (Apr 13, 2013)

Great news, my wife said she learned so much in the NICU, she said it was her mommy 101


----------



## SueDonJ (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations to you and the new family!  What an emotional few days this has been for all of you!


----------



## momeason (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats to all. I hope your new grandbaby and your daughter strong quickly.


----------



## Nancy (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats.   Hope all goes well for all of you.

Nancy


----------



## Sandi Bo (Apr 13, 2013)

*Congratulations!*

So glad to hear all is going well.  Sending good thoughts, prayers, virtual chocolate and virtual hugs your way.  Keep us posted.


----------



## susieq (Apr 13, 2013)

Congrats to all!! Enjoy that Grandson!! Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for both. Let the good times roll............:rofl::rofl:


----------



## m61376 (Apr 13, 2013)

Try to relax, get some sleep, and then enjoy the ride...congrats to all!


----------



## CSB (Apr 13, 2013)

Congratulations on the birth and wishes for continued good health. 

Good day for a birth - My oldest daughter born on April 12, 1990.


----------



## taffy19 (Apr 13, 2013)

What an emotional time for you but with a happy ending.  

Congratulations to all of you and a big welcome to the new baby.


----------



## suzanne (Apr 14, 2013)

Prayers & chocolate are coming your way. So sorry to hear your DD is having such a rough time.

Suzanne


----------



## elaine (Apr 14, 2013)

my 29 weeker preemies were born April 13 also--12 years ago. Best wishes. Modern medicine in NICU is amazing. Also, a practical note--if there is not excellent insurance for baby in the NICU, I think baby based on birthweight qualifies as "disabled" under Social Security and when signed up, medicaid will pay bills, but it starts when signed up, not at birth---so ask social worker at hospital ASAP to sign up. My son qualified at 2.9 lbs, but DD at 2.13 did not. I did not sign up b/c we had an HMO that paid the bills and I did not want the hassle---but something to consider--as I think it does not kick in until baby is signed up. my info is from 12 years ago--but social worker would know info. Those extra few days in the hospital with the meds made a big difference in your new grandbaby's life. Many Moms don't get that chance. Congrats. Feels free to pm me about any preemie stuff---mine were there for 52 days--so I pretty much saw it all. Elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 14, 2013)

*Babies just have a way of rearranging your life!*

PJ - best wishes for continuing positive outcomes. Your daughter made it through. Grandson is here.

My daughter-in-law was a 26 week preemie. She is such a blessing to our lives. Rose is not "healthy" --- she has some breathing problems. But she is not ill either. 

HUGS!!!

elaine


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations!

There will probably be many challenges ahead for both baby and mom, but I'll say a prayer that they aren't too severe.


----------



## Dori (Apr 14, 2013)

Congratulations, Grandma! Best wishes to your DD and SIL. Welcome to the world, precious baby.

Dori


----------



## AKE (Apr 14, 2013)

*Insurance coverage as a dependent no longer applies?*



pjrose said:


> Expecting a 2 pound baby at any time, DD and DSIL had a quickie private hospital wedding yesterday, as they really wanted to be married before the baby comes.  It was very sweet, DD in her hospital gown with a row of about six hospital bracelets going up her arm (her, baby, various allergies, etc), and DSIL in his jeans and comfy t-shirt.  Fortunately they had already gotten the license and rings.


 
You mentioned earlier that DD has medical coverage as a dependent with you if the baby is premature.  If she got married, and especially before the birth, then she would no longer be a dependent and could be hit with big bills.  You may want to check this out very carefully and hope that the insurance company does not get wind of the wedding.


----------



## SMHarman (Apr 14, 2013)

AKE said:


> You mentioned earlier that DD has medical coverage as a dependent with you if the baby is premature.  If she got married, and especially before the birth, then she would no longer be a dependent and could be hit with big bills.  You may want to check this out very carefully and hope that the insurance company does not get wind of the wedding.



And the baby needs to be added to whichever health insurance within the first few days to qualify for coverage. _[Political comment deleted. - SueDonJ, Moderator]_


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 14, 2013)

[_Post deleted, report of moderated post #75 - SueDonJ, Moderator_]


----------



## Clemson Fan (Apr 15, 2013)

_[Deleted, related to moderation.  PM sent.]_


----------



## Patri (Apr 15, 2013)

Insurance companies these days let parents keep their married children on the policy until age 26. Not the baby though. Or spouse.


----------



## joyzilli (Apr 15, 2013)

Congratulations on your beautiful grandson!  And glad to hear his mom is doing much better.


----------



## AKE (Apr 15, 2013)

Patri said:


> Insurance companies these days let parents keep their married children on the policy until age 26. Not the baby though. Or spouse.



I would check it out as each policy is different and based on my experience with insurance claims, they will do anything to not pay.  Our policy for sure does not allow it (and ours is an international company).


----------



## elaine (Apr 15, 2013)

AKE,  there is now a federal mandate for all USA policies. Kids until 26 years old--even if they are married.


----------



## irish (Apr 15, 2013)

thoughts, prayers and good wishes coming your way..


----------



## pjrose (Apr 16, 2013)

DD was released today and has happily gone home with her new husband.  Grandbaby doing well so far, moving, crying, Responding to touch, holding dd's finger, even pooping, the clever little guy LOL. DD and SIL will drive to the NICU almost  every day, ( it's more than an hour away) and we'll go a few x a week.  

Young adults remain on their parents' policy till age 26, regardless of marital status, school status, work status, etc...the exception is if they can get comparable coverage at their job.  Our insurance excludes routine maternity benefits for pregnant dependent daughters, but covers complications.  Not tht i would have wanted a complication, but preeclampsia is covered.  Preemie NICU babies are covered via medical assistance. 

It's so good to Hear of others' family members who were preemies and are doing ok.  It helps me stay optimistic.  Thanks!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2013)

That is wonderful news!


----------



## DeniseM (Apr 16, 2013)

WARNING - I don't want to hear one word about adult children on their parent's insurance, or babies on medical assistance from any of you sour pusses...


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 16, 2013)

PJ,

So happy to hear the continued good news!

One of my sisters was a preemie, born at 28 weeks clear back in '55 and she's still hangin' in there and in touch with me almost every day.  Given today's medical advancements, I am sure your new grandson will be fine.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Apr 16, 2013)

Here's another good preemie story...... the twins next door to me, born 6 weeks early, seven years ago, were outside today doing cartwheels and tormenting their little brother.

Oh.... the places you'll go................




-


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 16, 2013)

pjrose said:


> DD was released today and has happily gone home with her new husband.  Grandbaby doing well so far, moving, crying, Responding to touch, holding dd's finger, even pooping, the clever little guy LOL. DD and SIL will drive to the NICU almost  every day, ( it's more than an hour away) and we'll go a few x a week.
> 
> Young adults remain on their parents' policy till age 26, regardless of marital status, school status, work status, etc...the exception is if they can get comparable coverage at their job.  Our insurance excludes routine maternity benefits for pregnant dependent daughters, but covers complications.  Not tht i would have wanted a complication, but preeclampsia is covered.  Preemie NICU babies are covered via medical assistance.
> 
> It's so good to Hear of others' family members who were preemies and are doing ok.  It helps me stay optimistic.  Thanks!



PJ, my sister was born 2 months early back in the late 60's. Doing fine in her mid 40's right now, no real health problems. Well she has a wonky thyroid, but the more I talk to people I am amazed at how many people have this problem or have had thyroid cancer. 

Glad to see your daughter was able to "break out" of the hospital, and will keep your grandson in our prayers.


----------



## LAX Mom (Apr 16, 2013)

PJ,
Thanks for sharing the wonderful news about your daughter and her new family! New husband & new baby!! I'm so glad to hear she was released and can move to the new phase of this journey. 

It is touching to hear of the many premies who are doing so well later in life. I'm sure you'll have some ups & downs, but it sounds like he has great medical care and family support. New little grandson is a lucky guy to have so many who love him. 

Congrats on this new blessing in your life! We wish you the best in the journey ahead!


----------



## bellesgirl (Apr 16, 2013)

PJ,
Thanks for the update.  Good news all around.


----------



## SherryS (Apr 16, 2013)

And you can add my little preemie to your list of happy stories! Born in 1974,and a NICU "grad",  he is now a vice president of Kaiser Permanente in Georgia. We would never have guessed that this would be possible.  Best to you and your new grandson!


----------



## kjsgrammy (Apr 16, 2013)

PJ:  Have been following your posts.  Glad to hear that daughter was well enough to be released and that grandbaby is doing better.  We have triplets in our family that were preemies and are now in college!  Hang in there Grandma - I know it doesn't seem like it now, but before long, you'll be spending lots of quality time with your grandson.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 16, 2013)

kjsgrammy said:


> PJ:  Have been following your posts.  Glad to hear that daughter was well enough to be released and that grandbaby is doing better.  We have triplets in our family that were preemies and are now in college!  Hang in there Grandma - I know it doesn't seem like it now, but before long, you'll be spending lots of quality time with your grandson.
> 
> _____
> KJSGRAMMY - GRAMMA TO KATY AND JOSH



My DD is Katy and SIL is Josh!


----------



## Patri (Apr 16, 2013)

DeniseM said:


> WARNING - I don't want to hear one word about adult children on their parent's insurance, or babies on medical assistance from any of you sour pusses...



Totally agree.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 16, 2013)

Katy and Josh have a lot going on, but it seems both families are providing a great support network. 

Now, start trying on your new Tee-shirt and cap, Grandma!


----------



## Dori (Apr 16, 2013)

The day you get to hold that sweet baby will be one of the best things you have ever experienced!

Dori


----------



## MabelP (Apr 16, 2013)

My premie turned 30 on April 7th. She was born at twenty-five weeks, weighing 1lb.9 ozs. 

My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 17, 2013)

MabelP said:


> My premie turned 30 on April 7th. She was born at twenty-five weeks, weighing 1lb.9 ozs.
> 
> My thoughts and prayers are with you.



Oh my, that is early and small, and 30 years ago!


----------



## Aussie girl (Apr 17, 2013)

Like so many here, I have read all your posts over the years, thanks for sharing your stories with us.  
So happy to hear things are going well and continued happiness to all. You deserve it.


----------



## VivianLynne (Apr 28, 2013)

What a happy time - I do hope your are spoiling this grandson. Of course, it will under the guise of giving Josh and Katy some time to be newlyweds. 

And take lots of pictures ... they grow so fast!


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2013)

VivianLynne said:


> What a happy time - I do hope your are spoiling this grandson. Of course, it will under the guise of giving Josh and Katy some time to be newlyweds.
> 
> And take lots of pictures ... they grow so fast!



Yep, lots of pictures being taken  

My grandson is now two weeks old (30 weeks), and will be in the NICU at least another month or so.  He is doing quite well.  Weight has gone up from two lbs to two and a half lbs.  He graduated from the "more critical" area of the NICU to the "less critical" (I don't remember their terms...).  He had a few medical issues that she was told are not uncommon and not to worry (though it's hard not to). 

DD has been able to hold him chest to chest an hour a day for the last week, changes his diaper, and bathes him.  Today he was annoyed when she wiped his chin, and picked up his head and turned away from her and the washcloth.  Giving his mom a hard time already, LOL.  He holds on to fingers, cries, kicks and moves his arms, is starting to suck his thumb, opens his eyes, and does all the other things babies do.  

Driving to the NICU is taking a toll; they live well over an hour away, and with the price of gas and his work commitments, it hasn't been easy for them. Nonetheless, they're going every day or so.  

Still planning the wedding celebration - or renewal of vows - expecting close to 100 people for what is supposedly a simple outdoor wedding with BBQ.  I sort of wish I had started keeping track of the time factor of planning it


----------



## MabelP (Apr 29, 2013)

I'm so happy for you all. Things are looking up...so many positives are happening.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Apr 29, 2013)

Dear PJ and Larry:

DW and I are very happy to learn that you have a beautiful grandchild.  We are also glad that Katy is doing well.  We hope that Katy and Josh will be very happy together.  There is no doubt in my mind that Katy will be a loving and devoted mother.  She had a good example.

Karen and I think of you often.


----------



## VacationForever (Apr 29, 2013)

How did I miss this thread?  Congratulations!


----------



## debraxh (Apr 29, 2013)

I also missed this thread until now, so congratulations!  Glad to hear he's doing well and hope he gets to go home soon.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 29, 2013)

PJ - you could change your avatar picture temporary to be Grandma holding her grandson or just a grandson picture. 

Glad to hear he is gaining weight and making milestones ...


----------



## Twinkstarr (Apr 29, 2013)

pjrose said:


> Yep, lots of pictures being taken
> 
> My grandson is now two weeks old (30 weeks), and will be in the NICU at least another month or so.  He is doing quite well.  Weight has gone up from two lbs to two and a half lbs.  He graduated from the "more critical" area of the NICU to the "less critical" (I don't remember their terms...).  He had a few medical issues that she was told are not uncommon and not to worry (though it's hard not to).
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update, I was wondering yesterday how the baby was doing. Glad to see he is making progress.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> PJ - you could change your avatar picture temporary to be Grandma holding her grandson or just a grandson picture.
> 
> Glad to here he is gaining weight and making milestones ...



Good idea - I changed it!  It's too small to see anything except that he's very small, especially compared to mommy's finger.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow - he is tiny! Itty-bitty tiny!

How long was he at birth? 

Or is mom a GIANT with a GIANT finger?


----------



## Rose Pink (Apr 29, 2013)

*Congratulations!*

I've been away from TUG Lounge for so long.  Wow, what a drama!  Congratulations on your new grandson and Katy's marriage.  I hope they both continue to improve in health and that all of you may have many, many happy times through the years.  Life happens so fast.


----------



## pjrose (Apr 29, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> Wow - he is tiny! Itty-bitty tiny!
> 
> How long was he at birth?
> 
> Or is mom a GIANT with a GIANT finger?



He is not as tiny as he looks in that postage stamp sized picture, thank goodness.  Mom IS tall and does have long fingers...and so does he.  



Rose Pink said:


> I've been away from TUG Lounge for so long.  Wow, what a drama!  Congratulations on your new grandson and Katy's marriage.  I hope they both continue to improve in health and that all of you may have many, many happy times through the years.  Life happens so fast.



I've been meaning to contact you, but as you can see, it's been nuts!  Last time you were on there also was craziness going on.  As crazy as it is for me, it's crazier for DD


----------



## vacationhopeful (Apr 29, 2013)

It is a very good picture - all babies are small - the finger is also closer to the camera (which makes it look bigger).

It is good Katy and Josh can regularly visit their son - they all need one another.


----------



## spencersmama (May 1, 2013)

Congratulations on the new grandson!  Reading the thread just now was a whirlwind, I can't imagine living it!  It seems as though DD has fallen easily into the role of nurturing mother.  She must have had a great role model!  {{hugs}}


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 26, 2013)

PJ,

When is the going home day for YOUR grandson? It has been almost another month gone by.... Or did I miss that thread somewheres?


----------



## DeniseM (May 26, 2013)

They probably don't know yet - a baby this small (2 lb.) will be in the hospital for several mos.  The baby was born April 12, so it's only been about 6 weeks.


----------



## pjrose (May 26, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> PJ,
> 
> When is the going home day for YOUR grandson? It has been almost another month gone by.... Or did I miss that thread somewheres?





DeniseM said:


> They probably don't know yet - a baby this small (2 lb.) will be in the hospital for several mos.  The baby was born April 12, so it's only been about 6 weeks.



He's 4 1/2 lbs now, and about 6 weeks old.  He hasn't yet met the discharge criteria of being able to maintain body functions without the support of the incubator, tubes, etc.  His due date was July 1, and they're often still in the NICU until close to the due date....so I'm guessing another 3 weeks +/- ??


----------

